# Angeln als Tourist in Deutschland - eine Odysee!



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2013)

Mehrmals die Woche bekommen Dok, Thomas oder ich z.T. sehr obskure Anrufe.

Das läuft immer gleich ab. Irgendjemand googelt, findet irgendwas im AB und ruft dann bei uns an, weil er z.B. wissen will, wo man Haare von Moschus-Ochsen in Norwegen sammeln kann, wann seine bestellte Angelrute endlich kommt, wann wir wieder Goldforellen setzen usw. 

Wir erklären dann, dass wir ein Internetforum sind, wo verschiedene Menschen schreiben und wir z.B. kein Angelgerät verkaufen, keinen Forellensee betreiben usw. - versuchen aber auch immer soweit es geht zu helfen. 

Heute gab es mal wieder einen Anruf, bei dem mir die Anruferin irgendwie Leid tat und ich versuchte ihr zu helfen, was aber selbst für mich gar nicht so leicht war.

Aber der Reihe Nach: 

Eine in Bayern lebende Iranerin hat mich eben angerufen (Nummer hatte sie aus dem Impressum hier im AB) und mich in gebrochenem Deutsch gefragt wo sie in Mittelfranken gut angeln kann, weil sie Gäste aus den USA da hat.

Ich dachte zunächst an das fränkische Seenland und habe ihr bzgl. Erlaubnisscheinen einen bestimmten Angelgerätehändler in Ihrer Nähe empfohlen, ihr die Adresse und die Telefonnummer gesagt usw. 

Mir kam das aber irgendwie komisch vor und ich fragte so beiläufig ob sie und ihre Gäste denn Fischereischeine hätten?
So recht wusste sie mit dem Begriff nichts anzufangen.  

Sie dachte, sie kauft einfach einen Erlaubnisschein und los gehts.

Ich habe ihr dann versucht zu erklären (was aufgrund einer Sprachbarriere nicht so einfach war), wie das hier läuft. 

Ich habe ihr gesagt, dass Sie für die Amerikaner bei der Stadtverwaltung einen Fischereischein für Touristen beantragen kann. Sie dann aber nicht angeln kann - und verwarf den Gedanken spätestens dann, als ich mir vorstellte, wie die arme Frau bei einem bayerischen Beamten in gebrochenem Deutsch einen "Fischereischein für Touristen" verlangt. 

Damit sie und ihre Gäste Angeln können, habe ich ihr einen Ausflug ins nahe gelegene Thüringen empfohlen - sie sollen sich dort alle den Vierteljahresschein holen und angeln. 

Mit den Begriffen die ich da um mich geworfen habe wie etwa: Ordnungsamt, Stadtverwaltung, Gemeindeverwaltung usw. konnte Sie nicht recht viel anfangen. 

Ich habe dann irgendwann gesagt, sie soll mir eine E-Mail schicken - dann schicke ich ihr das alles nochmal schriftlich zu, an welche Adressen sie sich wenden soll usw. 

Daraufhin habe ich mal eben in Saalfeld angerufen und mich auf dem Ordnungsamt bzgl. des Vierteljahresfischeischeins erkundigt, den gibt es auch für Ausländer. 

Dann habe ich bei einem Angelgeschäft angerufen und gefragt ob die Erlaubniskarten gegen Vorlage eines Vierteljahresfischereischein rausgeben - nein, dafür gibt es spezielle erlaubniskarten und die haben sie nicht in ihrem geschäft. 

Also habe ich beim LAVT angerufen und mich nochmal erkundigt. 
Die Touristinfo in Saalburg hat diese speziellen Erlaubniskarten.

Ich habe nun der Dame, die sich zwischenzeitlich per Mail gemeldet hat, als Gewässer die Bleilochtalsperre empfohlen, ihr die Kontaktdaten der zuständigen Personen in der Verwaltung in Saalburg und die Kontaktdaten der Ausgabestelle für die Erlaubniskarten (Tourist-Info Saalburg) zugemailt. 

Ich bin gespannt und hoffe sehr, dass die Leute tatsächlich ans Wasser kommen und angeln können.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln als Tourist in Deutschland - eine Odysee!*

Geil, einfach nur geil.

Armes Deutschland...oder eher armes Bundesland.


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln als Tourist in Deutschland - eine Odysee!*

Tja das werden wir wohl nie erfahren ob die Gruppe am Wasser war oder nicht.

Und zu euren Anrufern: Könnt Ihr nich mal die besten Kracher des Monats als MP3 hier posten 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln als Tourist in Deutschland - eine Odysee!*

Ohja - und auch viele Anrufe bezüglich der Prüfung für ganz normale "Eingeborene" aus verschiedensten Bundesländern..

Eigentlich traurig, dass die uns übers Anglerboard fragen müssen statt die zuständigen Behörden oder Verbände - wohl weil sie die nicht finden können, wenn sie nach entsprechenden Infos suchen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln als Tourist in Deutschland - eine Odysee!*



> Könnt Ihr nich mal die besten Kracher des Monats als MP3 hier posten


Datenschutz - schon mal gehört ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln als Tourist in Deutschland - eine Odysee!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Datenschutz - schon mal gehört ;-)



Datenschutz?

  Daten kann man wegpiepen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln als Tourist in Deutschland - eine Odysee!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich traurig, dass die uns übers Anglerboard fragen müssen...


Als Webseiten Betreiber kann man schon die lustigsten Geschichten erleben. Ich hatte da schon anrufen von Spiegel Online und diversen TV Teams für Sendungen wie Galileo, abklatsch von Frauentausch, Frauentausch und anderen Nonsense. Und natürlich auch Leute, die Tickets(Rammstein) kaufen wollten und ob sie noch welche bekommen könnten. Da war ich nicht selten sehr perplex 

War natürlich eine anderes Themengebiet. Aber ich kann mir nur sehr gut vorstellen das es bei diesem Thema noch öfters geschieht.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln als Tourist in Deutschland - eine Odysee!*



> Und zu euren Anrufern: Könnt Ihr nich mal die besten Kracher des Monats als MP3 hier posten



Naja, irgendwann nimmt man das recht gelassen hin - spätestens seit Frau Merkel wissen wir ja, dass das Internet #Neuland ist. Nervig wirds höchstens dann mal, wenn jemand um 22.30h in angetrunkenem Zustand anruft und mich zu überzeugen versucht, dass er sehr wohl eine Angelrute bei uns bestellt hätte :q 

Tatsächlich sieht man an dem kurzen Erfahrungsbericht oben aber, dass es für Mitbürger die sich nicht intensiver mit der Angelei beschäftigen echt schwierig wird, einen unkomplizierten Zugang zu erhalten.


----------



## Nanninga (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln als Tourist in Deutschland - eine Odysee!*

*Wie einfach ist es da doch in den Niederlanden zu angeln, sogar ohne Sportfischerprüfung und die haben trotzdem einen super Fischbestand.#6 Vorbildlich!!*
*Hier hat fast jedes Dorf seine eigenen Erlaubnisscheine.#q*

*Nanninga|wavey:*


----------

